# Bumps on the mouth



## ldavis1125 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok so let me explain the whole story to get some help......

My pit Kila broke out in itchy bumps all over her body. I took her to the vet and they said it was some sort of allergic reaction. They gave her a steriod shot and antibiotics and it went away. Now she has bumps again... it has been about a month since the vet visit but they aren't bad and don't seem to be itching her again. What I am worried about is that she has larger bumps around her mouth and they have infection in them like a pimple. One in particular right under her lip is huge, dime sized and looks as if it has split. I have tried peroxide to dry it out and neosporin for the infection. Nothing is helping and it bleeds a lot! It gets on my carpet... her bed... the sheets... the couch.. .you name it and I do not know what to do to make it any better. They look really uncomfortable and she lets me mess with it but I can tell it is sore. Any ideas on how to treat them??? I hate making her stay in one spot and not being able to let her on the bed  Any help would be great!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Awww that's awful, poor thing. Did they figure out what she was allergic to? It could be from anything from shampoo to a type of food, right?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Try giving her Benadryl. Call the vet to get the recommended dosage. That helps a lot. If they don't go away with the Benadryl, take her back to the vet. With all the crazy weather lately, it could be anything. Have you brought anything new into the house? Planted anything new in the yard? It could even be a bug bite. If she keeps getting them, the vet will probably have to do a spot test to see exactly what is causing the problem.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

hmmm. do they look like little red pimples? if so, might be nothing more than ant bites. Niko had the same thing, and thats what it turned out to be.


----------

